# Southern Lower Michigan Open to ORV's On The Road?



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

HB4925 was passed by the House, and is now in the Senate Natural Resources Recreation and "whatever committee". It basically makes all counties in the state "eligible" to pass their own ORV Regulations (including the south half of the lower penninsula).

If you guys/gals want to legally ride on the roadsides in those counties, contact your legislators and express your support. 

You may also want to let them know your feelings on the 300% fee increase for the "ORV Sticker) next year.

I'm not opposed to the fee increase, but feel it should be spread out over 2-3 years, and be ACCOUNTED for as to how/when and where it will be spent.

Steve


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

hitechman said:


> HB4925 was passed by the House, and is now in the Senate Natural Resources Recreation and "whatever committee". It basically makes all counties in the state "eligible" to pass their own ORV Regulations (including the south half of the lower penninsula).
> 
> If you guys/gals want to legally ride on the roadsides in those counties, contact your legislators and express your support.
> 
> ...


How much will the ORV sticker be next year?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

bucko12pt said:


> How much will the ORV sticker be next year?




Something like $45.........or there abouts...


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

wally-eye said:


> Something like $45.........or there abouts...


Wow, that's crazy. Small group of owners in the state, so not much protest, or fallout for them on election day.

Imagine if they did that to hunting licenses what the uproar would be?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Fee increase has not passed as of yet. Good chance that it will though.

Steve


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I for one hope it doesn't pass. I buy my sticker only for the ice every year and that is a little steep for just a couple months. Also with my limited trail riding that I have done over the years I cannot see where any of that money goes.

Joe


----------

